

The most important thing in the morning. - danielksa
http://danielkostelni.bl.ee/blog/important-thing-morning/

======
maxmcd
google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:H8-USbN...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:H8-USbNEVi4J:danielkostelni.bl.ee/blog/important-
thing-morning/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
danielksa
Thanks,my website got down because of this huge traffic.

